# Help Identify this vine?



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So the wife got a lot of starters given to her.
This one lost the label, we think it is a pumpkin, but are not sure?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Different bud, same plant? Any Idea guys? If not we will just have to wait.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure. I think it takes a long time to grow a pumpkin. Too late to plant it aint it? Its time to get those turnip seeds in the ground and go pluck a few all winter when you get to craving turnips. Something is missing in this equation. Thanks.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Cucumber.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

looks like a cucumber to me


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Whatever it is, happy eating! Hope it's good.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I agree, probably a cucumber. 

Pumpkin or most any type of squash would have much bigger flowers


When it does develop 'fruit', please let us know what it is


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Cucumber. Also looks like it might have a touch of powdery mildew. Need to spray it with a fungicide of some sort. Safer would work well. https://www.amazon.com/Safer-Brand-Ounce-Garden-5460/dp/B000G9TXYE. Neem oil would work too.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks like cuke to me too. Small flowers and serrated small leaves.

What climate zone are you in? We have a little more than a month before worrying about frosts.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Fungus, DAMNIT.
I will order some on Friday.
Last years cukes came on fast, making little babies and then getting fat like a balloon. They were ugly. 
We will see. 
Thank yall


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Fungus, DAMNIT.
> I will order some on Friday.
> Last years cukes came on fast, making little babies and then getting fat like a balloon. They were ugly.
> We will see.
> Thank yall


Deebs,

We get best results on our cucumbers when we plant in late spring/early summer (Here in Deep South).

By the middle of August our cucumbers are give out. We just pulled up the last of the cucumber plants last week.

Full Sun and Afternoon Shade is best to grow cukes in our experience. The little fat stumpy cucumbers usually come late in the summer when we start having drought like conditions.

Consistent deep watering and afternoon shade is best. I also hit them hard with Nitrogen but then again I tend to Over-Fertilize according to Mrs Know it All Organic Gardener (aka Mrs Slippy):vs_laugh:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If it has creepy little vines that seem to reach out and grab stuff in an alien sort of triffid fashion.........Cucumber.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow. Small world..I know a lot about cumcumbers excpet seeming them bloom out. Back in high school me and some other idiots decided to make big moeny picking those things one hot summer. Farmerr Brown who posted the help wanted sign at the feed store..said the first phase is to pick off the big fat yellow ones and throw em away..or sell them to horny wimmen over in the democrat part o town...joke inserted by the farmer. Keep the green ones. The big ones are worth a dime for hunderd pounds and the little bitty gherghins bring ten bucks per hundred. This first picking is not gong to be very lucrative but picking two is going to be all gherkins and we will all be rich. Well when we showed up next time he had us locked out of the pickle field and said all the plants had died and we was sol. We got paid a buck each and sent on our way for a weeks work at 110 in the shade. Found out later him and his kinfolks swooped in and picked the gherkins themselves. Pickle farmers still make me mad.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Deebs,
> 
> We get best results on our cucumbers when we plant in late spring/early summer (Here in Deep South).
> 
> ...


Cukes are long gone here in Mississippi, too. I agree with the missus. I don't think I've ever fertilized cukes, and certainly not with N. Maybe throw some triple 13 down before I till but nothing more. (FYI. triple 13 is the deep south's version of 10-10-10)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Marica said:


> Cukes are long gone here in Mississippi, too. I agree with the missus. I don't think I've ever fertilized cukes, and certainly not with N. Maybe throw some triple 13 down before I till but nothing more. (FYI. triple 13 is the deep south's version of 10-10-10)


Marica,

What I meant by fertilzing with Nitrogen, I didn't mean only with N, I meant a blend that is higher in N. Some of the Veggie Blends that are out there are 12-4-8 or something like that. I know Miracle Grow is generally over-priced but they make some good blends that work well for our raised bed type gardening.

My biggest problem is that I try different things but rarely take notes on what works best! :vs_laugh: (I'm an idiot, I know...)

The only veggies that we have left are Peppers; Habenero and "Lunch Box Sweet Peppers" are still producing like crazy, Jalapeno's are about to stop, and our Fresno's are just now starting to turn red.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Marica,
> 
> What I meant by fertilzing with Nitrogen, I didn't mean only with N, I meant a blend that is higher in N. Some of the Veggie Blends that are out there are 12-4-8 or something like that. I know Miracle Grow is generally over-priced but they make some good blends that work well for our raised bed type gardening.
> 
> ...


Hey Slippy--

I guess I don't understand your rationale for needing high N on cucumbers. Leafy veggies, sure. But I would have thought a fertilizer heavy on P would be what you'd want. But I tend to not fertilize too much, except for things like gardenias. I do rotate. So this fall I'll be putting leafy greens in where the beans were this summer.

We still have a few eggplant and peppers. This has been a banner year for peppers. Tomatoes are still producing and deer are still feasting. I'll find out in a month or so how much damage the deer did to my sweet potato crop. I've learned that the deer can cut all of the foliage back *at some point* and it will regrow. But if it doesn't regrow fast enough, there's no sugar to store in the potatoes themselves. Heh. You got me thinking maybe I should go out before the next rain and fertilize them! Give 'em a kick in the pants.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Marica said:


> Hey Slippy--
> 
> I guess I don't understand your rationale for needing high N on cucumbers. Leafy veggies, sure. But I would have thought a fertilizer heavy on P would be what you'd want. But I tend to not fertilize too much, except for things like gardenias. I do rotate. So this fall I'll be putting leafy greens in where the beans were this summer.
> 
> We still have a few eggplant and peppers. This has been a banner year for peppers. Tomatoes are still producing and deer are still feasting. I'll find out in a month or so how much damage the deer did to my sweet potato crop. I've learned that the deer can cut all of the foliage back *at some point* and it will regrow. But if it doesn't regrow fast enough, there's no sugar to store in the potatoes themselves. Heh. You got me thinking maybe I should go out before the next rain and fertilize them! Give 'em a kick in the pants.


Hubs put up some screening around the tomatoes, but a little late. It seems like the deer are actually going for the tomato vines even more than the tomatoes themselves. Sad.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> Hubs put up some screening around the tomatoes, but a little late. It seems like the deer are actually going for the tomato vines even more than the tomatoes themselves. Sad.


Venison is quite tasty you know.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I think the "mold" may be dirt splash, the wife had just watered (if your referring to the tiny black spots)
If your looking at the white spots, the wife had recently put down some sevin dust. 
Regardless, I will check them Friday, when I get money, wont do me any good to stress and worry till I can buy the medicine if needed.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And our garden, and lots of gardens here in the area, seem to be about a month behind this year?
DAMN TRUMP!!!!And his global warming


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Deebo-- it was the patchy white spots I was referring to. But I'm looking at a photo. Could very well be sevin dust. We are especially susceptible to powdery mildew here so maybe I was projecting!!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Venison is quite tasty you know.


Mmmh, yeah, but if I miss I might shoot my neighbor............wait :devil: :vs_bulb: Maybe not a bad idea.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Marica said:


> Hey Slippy--
> 
> I guess I don't understand your rationale for needing high N on cucumbers. Leafy veggies, sure. But I would have thought a fertilizer heavy on P would be what you'd want. But I tend to not fertilize too much, except for things like gardenias. I do rotate. So this fall I'll be putting leafy greens in where the beans were this summer.
> 
> We still have a few eggplant and peppers. This has been a banner year for peppers. Tomatoes are still producing and deer are still feasting. I'll find out in a month or so how much damage the deer did to my sweet potato crop. I've learned that the deer can cut all of the foliage back *at some point* and it will regrow. But if it doesn't regrow fast enough, there's no sugar to store in the potatoes themselves. Heh. You got me thinking maybe I should go out before the next rain and fertilize them! Give 'em a kick in the pants.


:tango_face_wink:

Like I said, I'm an Idiot! Most of the time I just throw a bunch of chemicals at plants in my garden and hope for good things to happen!

Funny story,

I use the water from my Air Conditioning Condenser to irrigate one section of our raised beds. One year the condenser clogged up and I cleaned it and the line with bleach. Well I killed the plants in that section of the raised beds. Mrs S couldn't figure it out and I kept quiet on the bleach in the condenser line so she wouldn't think I was an idiot.

Too late for that Slippy! :vs_laugh:

Anyway, best of luck to all late summer gardeners! I'm kinda looking forward to pulling everything up and planting clover and pansies for the fall and winter! :vs_box:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Winter before last, we had baby tomatoes ripening on the vine, when snow was on the ground. (only because when we picked them clean, they were green ,and had leaves on the plant, as the leaves fell off, the toms ripened and were crazy pretty, a bare vine with a baby tomatoe on it)
She (the hard headed Latina wife) says "your F"ing friends are on crack, that aint no cucumber".
We will see.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Deebo said:


> So the wife got a lot of starters given to her.
> This one lost the label, we think it is a pumpkin, but are not sure?
> View attachment 99843


I have an app that identifies plants. The match I found is Winter Squash.

Here is a link to another site
https://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/182280/


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

As spring/summer crops wind down, it's a good time to plant for fall/winter crops to extend your harvest. What type of crops depend on your locale


----------

